# Monster Hunter NSFW TF RP



## Omegatrash (Aug 6, 2018)

I decided to make a different thread based on Monster Hunter for a NSFW rp than the one I already have up, if you were confused by my other TF rp thread, though of course I'm still fine with Monster Hunter there anyway.

Anyways, is anyone up for a NSFW Transformation rp featuring Monster Hunter monsters?

The monsters I'd like to do is Rathalos/Rathian, Great Jaggi/Jaggi in general, Zinogre, Gore Magala, Great Jagras, Legiana, and Xeno'jiiva, though we can do others if you aren't interested in those. The one I most want to do is Great Jaggi and the Jaggis in general.

I'm fine with any fetish, and I am into hyper and musk myself. Any gender pairup(s) are fine as well, as I prefer Male x Male.

A possible story would be a Hunter (or group of hunters) is sent to fend off a powerful monster, but gets more than what they bargained for. A special strand of the frenzy virus breaks out that gives monsters human-like intelligence and absurd sexual drives, and allows them to turn other humans into monsters like them.

(If you just so happen to not know what Monster Hunter is, it's a video game series that I'd recommend checking out sometime.)


----------



## Omegatrash (Dec 29, 2018)

Just wanted to revive this thread in case there was anyone else interested.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 29, 2018)

Closing due to a 6 month necro.


----------

